# Officially a "driver" and now I'm nervous...



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Okay guys,
I got my approval earlier today and everything is official and I'm good to go. But I'm nervous, now I have some random questions...

Let me get this right... I go to a spot or wherever I want to "work" and wait for work, then turn on the app and wait for hits?

Once I get I hit, I accept it, and proceed to the pick up... When the PAX gets in the car is there addition things I need to do or just start going? I'd hate to miss something and not get paid. At the same time I don't want to have a PAX get in and then me stumble on my phone for a min before we get moving.

I assume since I selected google maps on the app it will prompt google maps to open with the correct address for where I need to go and start?

Pensacola has a big downtown bar area, and it's usually packed with parking. So lets say you're picking someone up and it's a narrow road with no parking spots, wait out front in the road? Drive around the block until they come out and are there? Just little things like this are worrying me a bit.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Another thing, while I am waiting can I have the app "on" but be on my facebook or something on the same phone? Or do I need to physically have the screen onto the Uber app to get hits?


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Also, reading the email I was sent...

In addition to the 20% they take from earnings... There's a $10 fee they take? And also the first 4 payments there's a $50 deduction for a reimbursable $200? Or is that just if you had them send you a device to use?


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

I can address the downtown section. I'm sure others will give you advice on other things.

For me, I took a weeknight and drove all over downtown to familiarize myself with all the one ways and no stopping zones. I also took a Friday night and just did some drive strolling to see how traffic is with turns, stops, and stop zones. I recommend doing that before you start; it will help out with any nerves you may get while driving the busy streets of downtown.

If there's no stopping zone where the PAX placed their pin, tell them to find the nearest zone where it is safe. (This assumes you've done your homework). Don't stop and wait if it is illegal to do so. The fines or towing isn't worth the $8-10 fare you might get for going out of your way to block traffic.

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

You can basically work from anywhere, at anytime. (Short answer)

(Longer answer) However, once the honeymoon stage is over, then you start realizing all the dead miles you accrue on your car. You need to eventually gave a strategy on maximizing profit while minimizing expenses, depreciation, opportunity costs, etc...

Everyone has their own strategies, and I recommend getting yours sorted out ASAP, do you can earn those pretty coins!


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Well I was going to open the Uber app and see where other dirvers are and NOT go to those same areas. LOL unless it's downtown where there's tons of people and potential PAX.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Greg_G said:


> Also, reading the email I was sent...
> 
> In addition to the 20% they take from earnings... There's a $10 fee they take? And also the first 4 payments there's a $50 deduction for a reimbursable $200? Or is that just if you had them send you a device to use?


Anyone have a reply for this?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Use the device get $60 deducted for first four weeks then $10 a week, every week until you turn the phone in to them.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm using my own phone, I chose to not have a device sent to me.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Ok then no worries about the deductions. If they accidentally send it to you, go to the office and return it.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't think they ever even asked for my address. lol


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Stay put. Wherever you are, turn your app on when you are available to drive. Wait for a pax asking for a ride before you go anywhere. Reasoning, wherever you drive to, those are dead miles that you aren't getting paid for. Wait a while. If you still having gotten any pings after an hour or so, go to a spot near by that is going to guarantee a pax after a few minutes. 

For example for me, if I start from home, I wait an hour before leaving my sofa if I don't get any pax. An hour on the sofa goes by VERY fast so it's no big deal. Personally, I've only gotten one pax worth traveling to from my house. Just the area I live in. You will be able to feel out your area better but, regardless, I recommend starting there if that's is where you are. 

So now you are at a location and you get a ride request pop up on the screen. 

It will show a picture of the exact location of the pax, it will show the time it will take you to get to that location, and it will show you the rider's rating. It will also show you such service they requested. Which in your case I'm assuming is UberX. 

To accept the pax, simply click the screen. Once clicked, the pax's name will be on the bottom of the screen. On the top right hand corner you will see a button that says "Navigate". It's in big letters and you simply can't miss it. Click it and Google maps will come up and the address will already be applied and you are on your way. 

Once you arrive at the location, you need to click the button one the left side of your screen. It is two arrows side by side pointing to the left. Once clicked, it will bring you back to the Uber Partner software. Again, if you look at the left hand side of the screen, you can't miss this button. Again, once you arrive at the location and you are back on the Uber Partner app, at the bottom of the screen, it will say the pax's name. Click it & then click " Confirm you have arrived ". By clicking this button, Uber will automatically contact the Pax to let them know that you have arrived so no need to contact them at all. 

Once they come out and jump in your car, the will then see a button on your screen that reads " Start Trip"(or something along those lines. This is the past that you have to remember or your mileage and time will not be calculated. REMEMBER TO CLICK " START TRIP". 

Once started, 95% of the time your pax will have already entered their destination. This will show up at the top of the screen. Click that handy "Navigate" button at the top of the screen again and you are then on your way! 

If they have not entered a destination through their app, you will need to ask them where they are going and you will see a clickable bar where you will enter the address or name of location. Once entered, that handy "Navigate" button will appear again. Click it and you are on your way. 

Once you have reached the destination, click that double arrow button on the left hand side of your screen again, and once again this will bring you back to your Uber Partner app. On the bottom of the screen. You will see "Drop off (Your Pax Name)". Click it and slide it to the right. This will officially end the trip. It will load for a half a second and then ask you to rate your pax. On a scale of 1-5. Once that is done, you will be back online and waiting for another Pax. It's that easy.

To answer your question, once you log into your Partner App and you tell it to go online, you can go on any appyou want and you will remain online. That's the sweet part. Every one in awhile you will get a pop up that asks if you want to stay online or if you want to log off. Once you click " Stay online ", you can get back to doing what you were doing on Facebook while you are waiting for a pax to request. 

Dillan


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

This insurance thing has been bugging me also. USAA doesn't have this TNC insurance people speak of... I assume a lot of people drive without it?


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I would recommend you do not do you first day in a busy section of the town.


Go to a slow area and two few rides. You will thank me. But your ratings will thank you.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

I plan on going to a slower area. lol.

Anyone get weird looks hanging out in McDonalds parking lots and such places with free wifi? lol


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Nope . I like Mcdonalds for their bathrooms. I like Starbucks too. hahaha


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

What about amount of Data the app itself uses up?? I picked Waze maps I heard it uses less data then google maps.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I had 1gb plan but had to go unlimited. and I only do this PT 20-25hours a week. 

I recommend you do a week and look at your data usage to see if you need a bigger plan. 

I use google map.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

I looked on google and people were saying 3-4 gigs a month. I have a 15 gig plan. To bump to 20 will make my bill way higher so I just need to stop playing on the internet so much from work on my phone and use the computer lol. I should be good to go.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

When the pax get into the car, with a bigo smile, say _"wuz up *****es, where we goin tonight"? _(male or female) doesn't matter, and then high 5's all around. They love that shit.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

That'll be good considering I'm a 6'4" 250 Lbs jacked professional wrestler with full sleeve tattoos (serious). LOL


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

don't forget to love and five stars all the 4$ fare rides and offer water and hot towels . 
if you want to stay in business . hot towles in a must . warmers are easy to purchase .


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

If there is a training session in your area, go to it. They also sometimes have webinars. Go back and review the info under partners.uber.com, or help.uber.com.

I've only been at it for two days, but I think I've found my sweet spot area to hang out around... one with plenty of bathrooms and fast food with wifi like McDonalds, Starbucks, Panera Bread, etc.

I reactivated my old Samsung S3 for Ubering and use my personal phone for distraction while waiting. I wouldn't pay $520 a year plus $200 deposit to rent a cell phone, unless you can't get one any other way.

I'm going to start trying to get up super early and hope for a ping (which from where I live would usually be a ride to the airport), then swing into the city and hang out in my preferred area. The drawback is with heat indexes of 110 or so right now, if you stay in the car you have to keep the A/C running. Hopefully by noon I can make my self imposed quota and be done for the day.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

AJUber said:


> don't forget to love and five stars all the 4$ fare rides and offer water and hot towels .
> if you want to stay in business . hot towles in a must . warmers are easy to purchase .


Hot towel in Houston. LOL. 

just having a bit of fun at your expense.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm not doing hot towels and shit... The negativity is so hardcore around here, lol. I think I'll do the bottled water thing eventually but that's about it. And I can't do a $4 ride, the min fare here is $5, BOOM! lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Greg_G said:


> Anyone get weird looks hanging out in McDonalds parking lots and such places with free wifi? lol


No. Bu there's nothing that says you can't park your car, turn off the engine (saves fuel) and take your phone inside and have a cup of coffee while waiting for a ping. 
You are not glued to your car seat just because you're waiting for a ping. 
Go window shopping, 
stretch your legs. 
Do push-ups in the parking lot (THAT will get you strange looks... but it's McDonald's, so who cares?).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Greg_G said:


> I can't do a $4 ride, the min fare here is $5, BOOM! lol


holy crap... X is $1.80/mile in Pensacola. Hmmmm...


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Dllanwasx pretty muhc nailed it. Here are my addendums:

1) Set up a quick text on your phone - something that can be sent with just a couple taps - to the effect of "Hi. This is your Uber Driver. I'm on my way. What is the name of the building or business you are in front of?" This tip I got from this forum saved my butt on my very first ride. Rider's pin was almost a full mile away. Found them, no problem, boom $20 fare. Send the message once you accept the ride by tapping on the little notepad on the top right of your screen.

2) If they haven't input a destination by the time they get in, ask them for it and put it in the nav before you drive off. Verify the route is OK. IF they drop off someone enroute, ask the remaining passenger(s) for the next address before continuing. There's a scam out there where they claim you drove around for a few miles before "ending" the trip.

3) Never, ever allow more passengers in your car for your level of service (4 for x, 6 for xl, etc).

4) Make a big point about ending the ride so they know you've closed the ticket.

5) Look into a dash cam. I just use DailyRoads Voyager on my Android running in the background with the mic turned on. It only records ahead, but it captures sound in the car. Could save your butt...

6) Enjoy!


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

JimS said:


> Dllanwasx pretty muhc nailed it. Here are my addendums:
> 
> 1) Set up a quick text on your phone - something that can be sent with just a couple taps - to the effect of "Hi. This is your Uber Driver. I'm on my way. What is the name of the building or business you are in front of?" This tip I got from this forum saved my butt on my very first ride. Rider's pin was almost a full mile away. Found them, no problem, boom $20 fare. Send the message once you accept the ride by tapping on the little notepad on the top right of your screen.
> 
> ...


How do you check the destination before you pick up the pax?

I completely agree about the dash cam. Mine has a broken holder and they discontinued the model, so I'll probably buy a new one. I had a $50 Cobra. A little funky to operate and it records in three minute segments. DailyRoads Voyager is an app? I put my Android on the vent mount. Easier to see when it's sunny outside.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You are right. I should should reiterate, add soon as they get in the car.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Okay so I went out last night. Two hours first pax no showed so I put that and got $5. Then hit again for a ten mile trip for $26. After uber fees and all I made $24 and went home. 

One weird thing. Email yesterday from uber Florida or whatever said I was good to drive and activated, which I did and it worked. Then today I got an email from uber saying my background check was complete and I'll be good to drive once my documents are approved. Just a slow email from uber? lol. Cause I'm already activated and driving...


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Greg_G said:


> Then today I got an email from uber saying my background check was complete and I'll be good to drive once my documents are approved.


It sounds like people in Uber screwed up. Save those emails in a file in case someone comes back at you, which I doubt.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

I would assume if I was approved. Then a day later I got one that my background check clears, it's just a mix up in traffic email and should still be good to go. I just verified and I was able to "go online".


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Got this email a few minutes ago... I have a 2012 Dodge Journey as my vehicle so I'd assume I would be automatically updated. Anyone know if Uber is usually pretty quick with updates like this?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

If Uber let's you accept fares via the partner app, then you are good to go.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Greg_G said:


> I'm not doing hot towels and shit... The negativity is so hardcore around here, lol. I think I'll do the bottled water thing eventually but that's about it. And I can't do a $4 ride, the min fare here is $5, BOOM! lol


$5 - 20% =$4

Boom!


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah yeah I noticed that last night and thought of that, lol.... But still not too bad. I went out for 2 hours and made $24. Didn't drive all around and the drop off was on my way home, lol...

I have noticed a lot of people out during the day so I assume more then just drunk people take uber? lol... I came into this fully expecting to just be a "paid DD" hah.


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

Greg_G said:


> This insurance thing has been bugging me also. USAA doesn't have this TNC insurance people speak of... I assume a lot of people drive without it?


I am in Texas and have the USAA "Gap coverage" costing about $10/mo covering that period of time when you have no rider but you are waiting for a ping.USAA is also in about 5 other states.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Greg_G said:


> Okay guys,
> I got my approval earlier today and everything is official and I'm good to go. But I'm nervous, now I have some random questions...
> 
> Let me get this right... I go to a spot or wherever I want to "work" and wait for work, then turn on the app and wait for hits?


Correct


> Once I get I hit, I accept it, and proceed to the pick up...


Correct


> When the PAX gets in the car is there addition things


Watch the video on YouTube, or the driver's site ( I don't know the site for your city )


> I need to do or just start going? I'd hate to miss something and not get paid. At the same time I don't want to have a PAX get in and then me stumble on my phone for a min before we get moving.


watch the video


> I assume since I selected google maps on the app it will prompt google maps to open with the correct address for where I need to go and start?


Not necessarily, I'd say 15 - 25% of the time, there's something wrong with the addy, maybe two doors off, or a whole block off, or the real addy is on another street entirely. Some addies you get are "ambigous", such as 100-500 C street ( a range of possibilities ) 'cause the app wasn't smart enough to figure it out, or they pinged you from a parking lot and there is no address. Text or call the rider on the number provided via the app for addy confirmation ( I do this anytime I have to chase a call for more than 5 minutes ).

Note, that is'nt the driver's actual phone number, it's a cloaked exchange, your phone number is hidden as well. 


> Pensacola has a big downtown bar area, and it's usually packed with parking. So lets say you're picking someone up and it's a narrow road with no parking spots, wait out front in the road? Drive around the block until they come out and are there? Just little things like this are worrying me a bit.


Use some grey matter here, it helps, no one is going to hold your hand, and you will find yourself in new situations all the time, and Uber doesn't
give you a two way radio like cab companies do, to talk to someone to help you, you're on your own, ..... trial by fire !!

Find another driver in your area, to show you stuff about the app, it's hard to describe it in you're not in front of me with the app going.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You know the OP has been out at couple of times since he started this thread... But the advise is good for noobs, none the less.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Start the app from your living room.
Take first request and this will set you up. After each drop off, try to find a safe and legal place to park to wait for next ping. 
Don't drink a lot of liquids before and during driving. And you know why!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Greg_G said:


> Okay so I went out last night. Two hours first pax no showed so I put that and got $5. Then hit again for a ten mile trip for $26. After uber fees and all I made $24 and went home.
> 
> One weird thing. Email yesterday from uber Florida or whatever said I was good to drive and activated, which I did and it worked. Then today I got an email from uber saying my background check was complete and I'll be good to drive once my documents are approved. Just a slow email from uber? lol. Cause I'm already activated and driving...


That's life changing money, bro.

I can't wait to hear how you did over the weekend.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Start the app from your living room.
> Take first request and this will set you up. After each drop off, try to find a safe and legal place to park to wait for next ping.
> Don't drink a lot of liquids before and during driving. And you know why!


Tried that today. In 5 hours, only ping I got was when I was running an errand to the grocery store. 11 minutes away. Turned it down.

Speaking of... Is there any way to know if you missed pings when you have your phone on the charger and you don't hear it from the other room?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JimS said:


> Tried that today. In 5 hours, only ping I got was when I was running an errand to the grocery store. 11 minutes away. Turned it down.
> 
> Speaking of... Is there any way to know if you missed pings when you have your phone on the charger and you don't hear it from the other room?


No. Until your acceptance rate tanks and uber threatens to deactivate you. Either carry it around or log out. If you MUST carry it with you and will be away from the charger a long time get a charger you can carry. Uber eats the battery. And don't forget it's tax deductible.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> Nope . I like Mcdonalds for their bathrooms. I like Starbucks too. hahaha




One turns one's nose up at McDonalds bathrooms. Hilton Hotels, Mariott etc offer fine facilities. Depending on the time of day, you can also blag a free coffee and newspaper at these places.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

AJUber said:


> don't forget to love and five stars all the 4$ fare rides and offer water and hot towels .
> if you want to stay in business . hot towles in a must . warmers are easy to purchase .


^^^
I find that just putting the unwarmed towels on the engine warms them up pretty good. 
Just make sure you use an oven mitt before you throw it at em.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Start the app from your living room.
> Take first request and this will set you up. After each drop off, try to find a safe and legal place to park to wait for next ping.
> Don't drink a lot of liquids before and during driving. And you know why!


^^^
OR... eat a lotta fiber like Bran muffins.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JimS said:


> Tried that today. In 5 hours, only ping I got was when I was running an errand to the grocery store. 11 minutes away. Turned it down.
> 
> Speaking of... Is there any way to know if you missed pings when you have your phone on the charger and you don't hear it from the other room?


^^^
Just use a dock and connect it up to a 700 watt system. 
Your neighbors will love you.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's some great information for the new driver:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/#post-389280


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Greg_G said:


> Once I get I hit, I accept it, and proceed to the pick up... When the PAX gets in the car is there addition things I need to do or just start going? I'd hate to miss something and not get paid. At the same time I don't want to have a PAX get in and then me stumble on my phone for a min before we get moving.


Don't forget to start the trip.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Greg_G said:


> That'll be good considering I'm a 6'4" 250 Lbs jacked professional wrestler with full sleeve tattoos (serious). LOL


Wtf do you have to be nervous about, then?


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

DON'T FORGET TO START THE TRIPDON'T FORGET TO START THE TRIPDON'T FORGET TO START THE TRIPDON'T FORGET TO START THE TRIPDON'T FORGET TO START THE TRIPDON'T FORGET TO START THE TRIP.

I never did it myself......(when I was a noob.....) but I heard some noobs have done it a couple of times.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

Well, I didn't put a ton of time into it over the weekend. But my goal is about $150 a week part time and I made $159. Probably could have done more but I got what I planned on and decided to spend time with family and friends. Def pleased with the outcome. Friday nights and Saturdays are busy but I really only went out 1 hour Saturday and 3 on Friday.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

One thing as a fellow Noob I would add - My phone doesn't "click" the start trip or complete trip - it is a swipe to the side button. It freaked me out with my first ride as I was terribly nervous and kept hitting the 'start' and it wouldn't go and I was panicking with two riders in the back seat already giving me directions and such. Thankfully my hands were trembling a little and I noticed the button wanted to slide to the side as I was tapping it and so I figured out it was a swipe thing.  I don't know if this is universal or just my Samsung Galaxy phone.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Start the app from your living room.
> Take first request and this will set you up. After each drop off, try to find a safe and legal place to park to wait for next ping.
> Don't drink a lot of liquids before and during driving. And you know why!


I never thought of this. I wound up performing a highly sketchy and scummy feeling emergency urination in a populated area during daylight. I will never let it happen again.

Ps: there is an app called "Flush" that locates the nearest public toilets. Haha


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I never thought of this. I wound up performing a highly sketchy and scummy feeling emergency urination in a populated area during daylight. I will never let it happen again.
> 
> Ps: there is an app called "Flush" that locates the nearest public toilets. Haha


This really shouldn't be a problem with all the QTs around here.


----------

